# Early MC, ectopic, here we go again



## glovities

Here's my story: i have 2 beautiful healthy boys and i've been trying for another. I had a MC at 5w 5 d in September 2016. Then an ectopic Jan 20 2017. It's been 4 weeks since the ectopic and I went to the ER last night because of a cpupke reasons: 1. I was feeling pain the same spot as my ectopic, 2. I havent gotten my period yet and could be pregnant again. They did bloodwork and hcg level was 8. With the ectopic they followed it all the way down to 0 so this is not left over. So now here I go again getting bloodwork every other day for who knows how long. I am wondering if anyone else had hcg levels this low? Its been either 14 or 16 days since i had sex.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Hi, I know it's been a few days since you posted this, was wondering how you are doing? I am in a situation similar. It has been four weeks exactly since my ectopic pregnancy. I had surgery to remove the pregnancy and my right tube as it had ruptured. I had internal bleeding, but not enough to need a transfusion. I had all the signs of ovulation last night and we dtd last night and two other times in the last week. I am getting so nervous about having another ectopic. I am scheduled to go for my last blood draw this coming Monday as my levels were still at 10 on the 13th. I am curious to see if I did conceive if my levels will show at this blood test. This has been one of the hardest things I've been through. I am so blessed to have three beautiful children, and we had decided everything was perfect to try again for a fourth for it to end in ectopic. My heart was broken. I hope things are going good for you!!!


----------



## glovities

I think it would too soon this coming Monday. I don't think the new one woukd show until about 10-12 days after yesterday. Im going for a blood draw today but ive been taking hpts every day since sunday and the line has gotten darker.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yeah that's what I was thinking too. Wish it would show up, but I know it probably won't. So glad your line is getting darker!!! Let me know how your levels are after your blood test!


----------



## glovities

Thanks. Luckily i will know by 10 am tomorrow. I just hope that the number is much higher than my previous 8. But this is still very early in the pregnancy. I am pretty surprised that i got pregnant again this month and im feeling gopeful that this one will last.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

FX your levels are great when you get them back tomorrow! It is so wonderful you got pregnant so quickly. I am hoping I have that much luck this cycle too!


----------



## glovities

My hcg level came back at 206 from yesterday the doctor is happy with that but says i am still at a high risk of an another ectopic. Im having some pain in the same spot as last month, so thats really making things atressful. I have been instructed to go tk the ER if it gets worse. I had a sono today and they didnt see anything good or bad. I have to keep checking my hcg levels every few days and ince they get to 3000 i will have another sono to make sure it is implanted in ny uterus. They are expecting that to be next Friday. Having an extopic pregnancy really threw a wrench in the works. How is everything with you?


----------



## TheTiebreaker

That's so great that your levels went up! Do you mind if I ask if you were treated with the injection or surgery? Just curious what puts you at higher risk for another one. My dr made it sound like I wasn't really at higher risk, but that they want to monitor me really closely when I get pregnant again. I wonder if it's because they removed the tube that was damaged by the ectopic. I have read that some women will have pain around the spot of the last ectopic if they get pregnant again soon after, maybe from it still healing. Praying your pain is just from that!!! I hope your levels go up quick so you can get your sono soon! 

Everything is going ok for me. I am 2 dpo today if I am correct about when I ovulated. I have been having some cramps off and on around my ovaries. Other than that, not much to report. I understand about the ectopic throwing a wrench in things. It was the last thing I expected to happen and has been so difficult. I am still dealing with it emotionally. I have days where I am good and days that I am super emotional. Not fun for sure.


----------



## glovities

I was treated w the injection. From what I understand once you've had one ectopic pregnancy you are more likely to have another.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Oh ok. Yeah I have read that too. Hoping we will both have healthy pregnancies this time around!


----------



## glovities

Just wanted you to know that my hcg level went from 206 on Thurs to 1,787 on Monday. So everything is looking good for me! I hope the same happens for you! Have your levels gone back to 0 yet?


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Oh that's amazing!!! So happy for you! Will they do your sono soon???

Yes, I got my levels done on Monday and they were back at zero. I am very relieved. I am about 6 dpo today and having some cramps. Going to test Thursday or Friday. I want to know as soon as I can since my last ectopic ruptured so early. They said they will start bloods as soon as I get a positive test.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

How's everything going for you?


----------



## glovities

No new news. Going for hcg level this afternoon and hoping to have a sono Monday.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Awesome! Can't wait to see your scan!!!!


----------



## 3boys

Hope everything continues to go well for you x


----------



## TheTiebreaker

It's going ok. I have been cramping pretty good the last two days. I stupidly took a test this morning (I am 8 dpo). It was negative of course. Not sure what to think about the cramping. Wondering if it's AF coming or if I should call the DR.


----------



## glovities

Hcg levels from yeaterday were 5880 and they saw the gestational sac in my uterus. Right now im 5w3d. Everything is looking good. I go back for another sono on March 22.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Oh my gosh! I am so happy for you! I bet you are so relieved to see it in the right place!!! Such great news! And great numbers!


----------



## 3boys

delighted for you x


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Hey I was wondering what your cramps were like when you first found out you were pregnant? I still haven't started my period (I am 12 dpo), but I am having lots of cramps. They feel very similar to AF type cramps. I am just really achy. I am going to test tomorrow morning if I don't start before then.


----------



## glovities

They were achy and i was bloated. Idk if the back pain was related or just a pulled muscle but that was so bad that i laid in bed w a heating bed on my lower back for hours. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Ok thanks! I took a test today and it was a bfp!!! I am so shocked and excited! I have been having cramps and that makes me nervous. They are like you described, achy. I also feel bloated. I got my first blood draw today and go back Thursday and Saturday. Really hoping they double like they should! I'll post a pic of my test. How are things going for you?


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I am also having some minor lower back pain. I hope it's normal for both of us. Today was 13 dpo. :cloud9:


----------



## glovities

Wow! Congratulations!! As far as I know Im still pregnant. I have another appt on march 22. Im not getting hcg checked anymore. Good luck to you!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Thanks!!! I am very surprised and excited. Nervous for my blood work. Hoping your appointment goes good!!!


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Got my blood work results back and my hcg is at 80. Hoping it doubles tomorrow!!!


----------



## glovities

Did you get your hcg level done again?


----------



## TheTiebreaker

I did. They went up from 88 to 188.3. My dr is happy with that, but I have to continue getting bloods till my levels are at 5,000 then I'll get an ultrasound. I hope it doesn't take too long. I am feeling a few symptoms, but not much. Just want to feel pregnant, so I know everything is ok. 

How are you doing???


----------



## glovities

My doctor only followed mone until the hcg was 3000. Maybe you should ask about that. I'm definitely feeling pregnant, nausea has kicked in and its all day.


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Yeah I am not sure why they want to follow it so high and why I have to wait so long to get an ultrasound. I was really hoping to get it next week. It will probably be another two weeks till my levels are that high. &#128533;They good thing is I am not having any pain or spotting, so that is reassuring. So sorry about the nausea! Hopefully it doesn't last too long!


----------



## glovities

Is everything still going well with you?


----------



## TheTiebreaker

It's going pretty good. I had an ultrasound last Monday. They saw a yolk sac, but no fetal pole yet as it was too early. I have another ultrasound tomorrow afternoon. I haven't been having much morning sickness, so I am pretty nervous. Just want it to be time for my ultrasound already. How have things been going for you?


----------



## glovities

Hows everything? I am 17 weeks now. I'll be 35 but I deliver so they did extensive genetic testing and I know I'm already having a boy. I have two boys already so that is cool. I was feeling terribly sick and depressed for the first trimester. The hormones were not my friend. I'm finally feeling Good again. I hope everything is going well for you


----------



## TheTiebreaker

Glad you are feeling better!!! Congrats on the little boy! I am doing good! I'll be 15 weeks tomorrow. At my 13 week ultrasound the tech said she is fairly sure it's a girl. We were hoping for another boy, but are just happy the baby is healthy.


----------

